# My Polar Bear....



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Is he not the cutest thing! :001_wub:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Almost Yes he is ultra cutilicious DM, does he have a name yet


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Almost Yes he is ultra cutilicious DM, does he have a name yet


Well he has been "chosen" by my 4 year old niece Gracie and she has named him Leo :001_rolleyes: she did want to call him Ferret but I think I dissuaded her  she says she is coming with Auntie Sue to the cat beauty shows, I think I may have some stiff competition


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh bless - thats such a cute little bub!!! xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cute kittie!:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

He looks gorgeous...a real cuddly bundle!

Lou
X


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww hes sweet....he reminds me of the lion king cub...:biggrin:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless i want to cuddle him, he is sooo sweet,.....:biggrin:


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

soooooooooo cute :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless him, he's a sweetie*


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

hes lovely


----------



## Maybedaisy (Nov 13, 2008)

Aww he's soooo cute.


----------

